# Old build: 1:350 Enterprise refit cutaway



## sgrille (Nov 6, 2007)

I did my version of the 1:350 refit Enterprise cutaway closely reproducing the famous cutaway poster in 2012. I never showed it and the model has aged a bit but I want to share the pictures now.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

WOW!! Awesome work!! I had that same poster for decades, always wondered if anyone would ever build it, and here it is! Fantastic detail, looks like a perfect replica of the poster, outstanding! Yes, the model has aged a bit, but for me it is not a big detractor. Perhaps one day you could go back and try to fix some of the rough parts.


----------



## alensatemybuick (Sep 27, 2015)

Great work. I had the cutaway poster on my wall in my room as a kid for years, and in fact I still have it. Your model really nails it. As I recall another guy built a version of the ship using the 18 inch AMT version, but I think you may have done him one better.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Very brave! And a great job!


----------



## Hammerstein (Apr 15, 2018)

Fantastic.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Wow. I can't even imagine trying to tackle a job like that. Incredible! So much detail! :thumbsup:


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

OMG! That is BEAUTIFUL WORK!!! Nicely done. Did you scratch build the whole thing? I mean in the sense of whether you might have adapted the Cutaway 1701 internal parts for saucer or engineering hull? That might take too much modification. But, still, however you did it: THAT ship is an inspiration!


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

And you never showed it...why exactly?  Amazing job!


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

AMAZING!

I would LOVE to see this in person at Wonderfest this year...


----------



## TomD66 (Apr 25, 2009)

That is amazing work scratchbuilding those interior sections! I particularly like the saucer section and the rec deck.


----------



## sgrille (Nov 6, 2007)

I am happy you like my model it was incredibly difficult and I abandoned it for a long time before restarting.
You inspired me to put the model back on the bench for some repairs and more detailing.
I will add more pictures when I am finished.


----------



## Hunk A Junk (Jan 28, 2013)

Really tremendous build! I am so impressed with this that I wish PL would modify the refit molds to make a cutaway kit and then retool a new 1/350 kit that takes advantage of the better research and improved manufacturing methods that have evolved since the kit was first introduced almost two decades ago. I bet they'd sell a lot of the cutaways and the refit is such a perennial hit that pretty much all of us would buy it again. Who wouldn't want a more accurate, easier to build, and more structurally stable refit model.


----------



## LoraElise (May 3, 2018)

Few people are aware of it, but the clear mounting rods in the first release of the kit were designed so that extras could be ordered and used as warp drive shafts inside the ship, should anyone want to do a cutaway as you did here  Wonderful work...thank you for sharing this!

EDIT: On second look, it seems you may have used one in the nacelle...very nice!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Well that is just outstanding in it's details.


----------

